
Ask HN: Best note taking software? - jaxbot
I've been on a hunt for the last few days for some decent note taking software for my computer. I need to be able to take notes for school, which will involve a mix of typing, images, equations, attachments, etc.<p>In my search, the only two that seem to come up as remotely usable (emphasis on remotely) are Evernote and OneNote. Are there any other alternatives that anyone knows and loves?<p>I need it to run on either Windows or Linux.<p>Kind of surprised to see this is evidently an under filled niche
======
aorshan
I use Evernote every day at school. It fills just about all of my needs. The
only place where it struggles is when I need to write out math. In those cases
I'll usually just use pen and paper. Everything else goes in Evernote though.

------
jimle-uk
I would recommend padlet - <http://padlet.com>

I wish I had this back in school because it just works like my brain does. I
don't need ruled lines or the constraint to text only, I need the infinite
canvas!

I've only started using the service for the past few weeks and this new way of
brainstorming / note taking is working quite well for me.

~~~
jaxbot
Not really useful for my note-taking needs, but totally awesome brainstorming
tool. Thanks for sharing!

------
defkurtz
<http://orgmode.org/>

------
a_alakkad
Check out _Google Drive - Keep_ (<http://drive.google.com/keep>)

it has a chrome app, Android app, or you can just you it from browser.

------
smolsky
I use Tomboy (open source, C#, Windows and Mono):
<http://projects.gnome.org/tomboy/>

------
runjake
Keepnote is fantastic on Windows and Linux (but awful on OS X).

<http://keepnote.org/>

------
bonaldi
Postbox. Like emailing yourself without the duplicates and with added
editability and great search.

~~~
onlyup
Link?

~~~
bonaldi
<http://www.postbox-inc.com>

------
gatesphere
I would recommend leo: <http://leoeditor.com/>

------
davidddavidson
Zim - <http://www.zim-wiki.org/>

~~~
jaxbot
Been playing with Zim. I like it a lot. The equation editor, unfortunately, is
having some issues with Miktex, but I'm sure I can iron those out

